# Need Members In Dooly Co. Lease



## wddgbi77 (May 5, 2008)

Because the timber co. doubled the lease we lost several members. We have hunted the property for approx. 20 yrs. It consists of 944 acres, various stages of pines along with a large beaver pond that holds a lot of ducks in the winter. We have deer, turkey and ever now and then we kill a wild hog or two. We are tying to get 12 members at 1,000.00 each. WE have 3 commited and possibly another so we need 8-9 members. I am the only one that camped on property because the other members lived close by. We do not have power or water. One of the members lives close by and can show property almost any day. The property was quality managed even before Dooly became a trophy  county. Their has not been a lot of deer killed off of this property the past several years because the members only shoot real quality bucks. If you want to hunt and see lots of deer this is the place. During the past 15yrs. I have hunted property proabably only twice and not saw a deer. Each year their is normally at least one deer killed off property in the 150 range. The rules are very flexible. You can bring family any time. Their are plenty of places to hunt and now that they have thinned the timber on some of club their will be even more places to hunt. You can have two stands and no one else hunts the area unless you give them permission. My son and both my grandsons have killed thier first bucks on property. With only 12 members you can put your family in stand and not have to worry about them.
 Dues need to be payed by May 31. You can call me anytime at 706-270-1819. Thanks, Danny


----------



## wddgbi77 (May 14, 2008)

btt


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (May 14, 2008)

Let me know if you are interested in selling a turkey only membership


----------



## wddgbi77 (Jun 4, 2008)

Can't belive I haven't got that many calls about openings. Ya'll are missing out on a great club with huge deer. 944 acres with only 12 people or less, give me a call if intereste. thanks, Danny


----------



## Red Neck Buck Hunter (Jun 6, 2008)

pm sent


----------



## Rem280 (Jul 1, 2008)

Do you still need members? Where are you located? Can I bring my son anytime?


----------



## Limb_Hanger (Jul 2, 2008)

PM Sent


----------



## kw5891 (Jul 9, 2008)

*deer*

what town is lease near ? any water on lease ?


----------

